# LOL! Stephen A. just said the most retarded thing ever!



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I simply HAD to make a thread about this because I found it so hilarious.

Walton and Stephen A. were just on Sportscenter talking about Kobe and his impressive streak. The question came up whether Kobe or AI was more valuable to their team (personally, I think it's a stupid question and impossible to decide). Of course, Walton said Kobe and Stephen A. said AI. The typical reasons were given...Kobe's got to make his teammates better and the Lakers "aren't going to make the playoffs".

Then, they started talking about the top 5 players in the NBA this season.

Stephen A. had the following...
Chauncey Billups
LeBron James
Tim Duncan
Allen Iverson
And finally...Gilbert freaking ARENAS!!!

I couldn't believe it when he had Arenas in there over Kobe, and then he justified it by saying that Arenas is having a spectacular individual year and he is playing without any help. WHAAAAAAAT?! Is this guy talking out of his anus?!

Kobe is having twice the year Arenas is and Arenas is playing with nobody, but Kobe needs to make his teammates better? Last time I checked, Arenas was playing with Jamison, Butler, Haywood, Thomas and Daniels and the Lakers have Odom, Kwame, Mihm and Smush. To add to that...the Lakers are 18-16 and the Wizards STINK! So much for that whole argument about playing for a winning team, eh Stephen A.?

WOOOOOOOW. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

haha


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Stephen A. Smith is one of Shaq's people. Since Shaq is clearly not a top 5 player, he can't put Kobe in there.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I hate Stephen A Smith, talking about a passionate Kobe hater!! And of course, he writes for a Philadelphia newspaper so he has to deepthroat AI every chance he gets.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Weird.. I agreed with most of what he said.. except that Gilbert thing..


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

At this point, I think Kobe, AI, and Nowitski are all mandatory for a top 5 list for this season. Stephen A. is just loud and annoying. He tries to be like Charles Barkley (who is overrated as a commentator), but fails miserably. If he's on TV, I usually turn the channel. What happened to Fred Carter? He said some cliche stuff, but he was so much better than Stephen A as an analyst.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

wow. screamin a smith is an idiot , but we knew that


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The thing is that he totally contradicts himself.

His reasons Kobe IS NOT as much as an MVP as Iverson are the same reasons that Arenas IS in the Top 5.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I tend to agree with most of what Smith says, but this time I have to agree with you guys. Kobe is definitely having a better year then Arenas. I can't even deny that.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

stephen a rarely says anything intelligent or anything worth listening to, he just screams and over-reacts to absolutely everything that happens in the nba...he trys so hard to say catchy things that that people will identify him with, its just ridiculous i cant stand listening to him,, he really doesnt know much about basketball, he's just a loud man


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

X-Factor said:


> I tend to agree with most of what Smith says, but this time I have to agree with you guys. Kobe is definitely having a better year then Arenas. I can't even deny that.


Yeah, I usually agree w/ Steven A. too, but not really this time, i mean Kobe is just as important to his team as Arenas is..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

What irked me the most about that segment was when he said something like,

"Allen Iverson is a lot more important to his team than Kobe Bryant simply because he is the only good player on his team. After Allen Iverson, the Sixers have a bad roster"

Are you kidding me? You have a PF averaging 20/10/5, a young athletic shot blocking center in Dalembert, one of the best 3 pt shooters in the league in Korver, and one of the most athletic young guys in the league in Igoudala.

What do the Lakers have besides Odom who really isn't even reaching his full potential with this team?

Its understandable that he says Iverson though, being that he's a Philly writer and has kissed up to AI so he could get good with the Sixers, but come on, Kobe has a better supporting cast than AI? Homerisim at its finest.

I honestly think that if Phil coaches that Sixers team, they are a top 3 team in the East. There is a lot of talent on that team...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Dalembert, Webber, Iggy vs Mihm, Odom, and Parker

who would you pick?

What an idiot, the guy is just loud, he's a horrible sports personality. He's loud, but he's not even funny, unlikely barkley, and his comments are not creative.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*my favorite analyst*



> What happened to Fred Carter? He said some cliche stuff, but he was so much better than Stephen A as an analyst.


Fred Carter is on NBATV.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> I hate Stephen A Smith, talking about a passionate Kobe hater!! And of course, he writes for a Philadelphia newspaper so he has to deepthroat AI every chance he gets.


 nice posting coming from a mod


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Tim Legler should've thrown a temper tantrum like Stephen A Smith. He should've said "WHAT WHAT WHAT? ARe u CRAZY Stephan A. Smith? DO YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT? KOBE has a BETTER SUPPORTING CAST? SINCE WHEN!? You know Shaq got traded right?" :biggrin:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> nice posting coming from a mod


your point is? mods can't voice their opinion. PM the MOD if you have a personal issue.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> nice posting coming from a mod


*None of that*


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is strange because Smith normally speaks high on Kobe. this was probably a combination of him thinking that points guards are better than shooting guards and a little bit of an east coast thing. The only Western player mentioned was Tim Duncan.

The real top five this season
(The order does not matter)

1. Tim Duncan (The only player in the league right now that can make the worst teams decent)

2. Kobe Bryant (The third best shooting guard over the past 20 years - behind #23 and #45)

3. Kevin Garnett (The ONLY player in the NBA that can dominate in all posistions)

4. Chauncey Billups (Having an MVP season this year)

5. Allen Iverson (The Ultimate Determination)

6. SHAQ (Still the most Dominate Center in the league, but injuries has kept him out of the top five)

7. Lebron James (All he has to do is get is team to the Playoffs and he will be in the top five and probably remain there until his career ends.




1.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> nice posting coming from a mod


*None of that*


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Gilbert's having a great season. But yeah, he's not playing better than Bryant. Or for that matter Carter, AI, Wade, LeBron, or Pierce. 

By the way, ain't it a great season to be a fan of guards? Deepest perimeter talent I've seen in a decade +, at least.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> your point is? mods can't voice their opinion. PM the MOD if you have a personal issue.


 My point is, what was said coming from a mod shouldnt have been said. Also, I dont have any personal issues with anyone. I've never even seen you before so I doubt you know me so blanket statements like those can keep on moving.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> *None of that*


 I wish I would have known what you said.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The One said:


> *None of that*


 I wish I knew what you said too?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Smith is a moron. No way is Arenas having a better season than Paul Pierce, let alone Kobe. I don't know how the man got his own show...


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

What a *******.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I simply HAD to make a thread about this because I found it so hilarious.
> 
> Walton and Stephen A. were just on Sportscenter talking about Kobe and his impressive streak. The question came up whether Kobe or AI was more valuable to their team (personally, I think it's a stupid question and impossible to decide). Of course, Walton said Kobe and Stephen A. said AI. The typical reasons were given...Kobe's got to make his teammates better and the Lakers "aren't going to make the playoffs".
> 
> ...


I saw the same thing, but the funny thing is he didn't say Gilbery Arenas was in the top 5. He never answered the question. Dan asked him repeatedly if Gilbert is in the top 5, and he never said he was instead he took the opportunity to promote Arenas as having a spectacular year and he elaborated on Gil's personal play. He wouldn't definatively say Gilbert Arenas is a top 5 player in the NBA. 

But it was funny listening to him ramble on about Gil not having any help and having to carry the team by himself and averaging 29 a game. I was thinking Jamison is averaging 18 and 10, which is close to what Odom gives LA so Kobe must not have much help either. In addition Kobe's team is more successful is a tougher conference, and he doesn't average a 29 a game, he averages 34 a game. So why would any of those reason make Gilbert Arenas above Kobe.

Just silly :whoknows:

.... I think Stephen A just has a hard time giving Kobe his full due.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

AI > Kobe: Very debatable.
Areanas>Kobe: Hell no


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Screaming A. at his best.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

UD40 said:


> AI > Kobe: Very debatable.
> Areanas>Kobe: Hell no


*UD40* > Every other Heat fan on these boards.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Kobe's having a better season, but lol @ you guys talking about Jamison, Butler, etc like they're actually helping Arenas. Everyone not named Arenas on the Wizards is having a disappointing season, especially Jamison, the big shooter with the broken shot. Arenas' supporting cast is worse than Kobe's and I can't really see an argument otherwise. Compared to Jamison, Odom is playing like KG this season. Smush is also having a better season than Butler. Ditto regarding Mihm and Haywood.

Eddie Jordan has had to resort to sticking Butler in the starting lineup and moving Jared Jeffries to the 2-spot.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Zach Randolph doesn't start tonight as a punishment for being late to the game. Theo Ratliff gets the start but picks up 2 fouls in 28 seconds and has to take a seat. Not much of a punishment for Randolph, but at least the fans are happy.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> Zach Randolph doesn't start tonight as a punishment for being late to the game. Theo Ratliff gets the start but picks up 2 fouls in 28 seconds and has to take a seat. Not much of a punishment for Randolph, but at least the fans are happy.



Wrong thread my friend.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

^^^ LoL I saw that too. I agree that Kobe is having a better season but to say Arenas is playing with better teamates is rediculous, watch some Wizards games and you'll see for yourself. Oh and Wizards stinks mainly because of a sorry *** coach.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Spriggan said:


> Kobe's having a better season, but lol @ you guys talking about Jamison, Butler, etc like they're actually helping Arenas. Everyone not named Arenas on the Wizards is having a disappointing season, especially Jamison, the big shooter with the broken shot. Arenas' supporting cast is worse than Kobe's and I can't really see an argument otherwise. Compared to Jamison, Odom is playing like KG this season. Smush is also having a better season than Butler. Ditto regarding Mihm and Haywood.
> 
> Eddie Jordan has had to resort to sticking Butler in the starting lineup and moving Jared Jeffries to the 2-spot.


WHAT>?!!!!!!!! am i seriously reading this?????. Wizards supporting cast is worst than the Lakers? Dude stop it, please..... The same (almost) Wizards who went into the 2nd rd playoffs? They lost Hughes yes, and Kwame wasnt much of a factor, but they had Antonio Daniels and Caron Butler who is playing extremely well. Just because they are underachieveing this year doesnt mean they have a worst cast.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> My point is, what was said coming from a mod shouldnt have been said. Also, I dont have any personal issues with anyone. I've never even seen you before so I doubt you know me so blanket statements like those can keep on moving.


why not? the reason people join this site is to voice their opinion. on top of that, you should stick to this topic rather than telling what people should or should not say.

out

exit is that way>>>>>


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> WHAT>?!!!!!!!! am i seriously reading this?????. Wizards supporting cast is worst than the Lakers? Dude stop it, please..... The same (almost) Wizards who went into the 2nd rd playoffs? They lost Hughes yes, and Kwame wasnt much of a factor, but they had Antonio Daniels and Caron Butler who is playing extremely well. Just because they are underachieveing this year doesnt mean they have a worst cast.


You lose all credibility by even mentioning Antonio Daniels, who's been the biggest free agent bust not named Jerome James.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> why not? the reason people join this site is to voice their opinion. on top of that, you should stick to this topic rather than telling what people should or should not say.
> 
> out
> 
> exit is that way>>>>>



Well on this site, we have rules and mods that I place on this site are supposed to represent the site in a better manner than what the post read and the post was vulgar, unfortunately you hopped in on a situation that its clear you have no grounds to speak on, so with that.

out

exit is that way>>>>>>


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: my favorite analyst*



sherako said:


> Fred Carter is on NBATV.



Man, I love Freddy C....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Spriggan said:


> You lose all credibility by even mentioning Antonio Daniels, who's been the biggest free agent bust not named Jerome James.


Antonio Daniles may not have lived to his expectation but he is in NO WAY GARBAGE, he had a decent carrer in Seattle reason why a lot of teams were looking up to sign him last year, you lose credibility for not recognizing that, and the fact that you think Jerome James is the biggest bust. Try again.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I simply HAD to make a thread about this because I found it so hilarious.
> 
> Walton and Stephen A. were just on Sportscenter talking about Kobe and his impressive streak. The question came up whether Kobe or AI was more valuable to their team (personally, I think it's a stupid question and impossible to decide). Of course, Walton said Kobe and Stephen A. said AI. The typical reasons were given...Kobe's got to make his teammates better and the Lakers "aren't going to make the playoffs".
> 
> ...


I can't beleive Arenas was in there either i was expectin vince


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> I can't beleive Arenas was in there either i was expectin vince


Vince Carter isn't that good of a player.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> I can't beleive Arenas was in there either i was expectin vince


Lol.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Well on this site, we have rules and mods that I place on this site are supposed to represent the site in a better manner than what the post read and the post was vulgar, unfortunately you hopped in on a situation that its clear you have no grounds to speak on, so with that.
> 
> out
> 
> exit is that way>>>>>>


try to be original next time
out

exit is that way>>>>>>

clearly he did not say anything vulgar, if you are in charge of the mods "mods that I place" you want them to be robots. its cool and that is you opinion or you view. 

it i am done with you nonsense, lets stick to basketball

out

exit is that way>>>>>>


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> try to be original next time
> out
> 
> exit is that way>>>>>>
> ...


 LOL, you hopped in on something and were wrong, clearly it was as the reason I made the post was because of a PM from a member. So that is ok, you can be done with me, but at least the next time you hop into battle be prepared.

To qoute Mankind: Have a nice day


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> LOL, you hopped in on something and were wrong, clearly it was as the reason I made the post was because of a PM from a member. So that is ok, you can be done with me, but at least the next time you hop into battle be prepared.
> 
> To qoute Mankind: Have a nice day


what battle, i am too old for that.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> what battle, i am too old for that.


 at least we can agree on something


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

:cheers:


BEEZ said:


> at least we can agree on something


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

FYI, The biggest Kobe hater Stephen A Smith on ESPN will be on his show Quite Frankly on Monday, January 30, check your local cable time. 

Just curious to know what he has to say, if he's gonna try ruffle Kobe's feathers or get up all on his jock and kiss his ***.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> FYI, The biggest Kobe hater Stephen A Smith on ESPN will be on his show Quite Frankly on Monday, January 30, check your local cable time.
> 
> Just curious to know what he has to say, if he's gonna try ruffle Kobe's feathers or get up all on his jock and kiss his ***.


In all fairness Stephen A has been giving kobe props, I heard him say a hundered times that Kobe is just one of the best player and IS the best swingman in the game right now. Just last week he congratulated Kobe on how he's scoring a string of 40+ pts and leading them to victory and the audience were :clap: .


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well technically you could argue that... Technically AI is responsible for almost 50 ppg (including assists) on 26 shots per game while Kobe is responsible for 44 on 28 shots per game. Not only that, but the majority of the players coming onto the Lakers scoring has gone down while the players coming INTO Philly has gone up.


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

Stephen A is an idiot he basically speaks out of his A s s


----------

